# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A mendoni se nisma për bashkëpunim rajonal Ballkani i Hapur është në favor të shqiptarëve?

## Neteorm

A mendoni se nisma për bashkëpunim rajonal Ballkani i Hapur është në favor të shqiptarëve dhe sa efektive do jene duke patur parasysh problemet qe kemi hasur nder vite me fqinjte?

----------


## roni_s

> A mendoni se nisma për bashkëpunim rajonal Ballkani i Hapur është në favor të shqiptarëve dhe sa efektive do jene duke patur parasysh problemet qe kemi hasur nder vite me fqinjte?


Pranimi i fajit dhe kerkim falja është dashur të  jetë veprimi i parë i Serbisē ne raport me Kosovën. Rama po e luan rolin e zedhensit te Vuçiqit !!!

----------


## NoName

Ballkani i Hapur perkundrazi dobeson shqiptaret, ndersa forcon Serbine, Rusine dhe Kinen. 
Sa per dijeni nuk jane perfshire te gjitha vendet e Ballkanit, si: Kroacia, Bosnje-Hercegovina, Mali i Zi, Greqia, Turqia etj. 
Kryeministri i Shqiperise po firmos marreveshje me interes antikombetar, duke i bere Serbise favore ne dem te Kosoves, duke i ofruar korridore per dalje ne det Durresi, Vlora, Shengjini etj..
Ka patur te drejt kur ka shkruajtur i madhi Faik Konica: _"O Zot ruaje Shqiperine prej shqiptareve!"_

----------


## Neteorm

Do te deshiroja qe keto marveshje te japin fund zgjidhjeve shqiptareve sidomos ne dogana ku vite te tera torturohen nga shtetet fqinje. 

Sa i perket politikes qe me demek na i ben dem Kosoves, kjo mduket absurde pasi jane ata qe duhen te kene qasje me serbine pasi vetem kshu mund te intergrohen me BE, e populli i Kosoves nuk ka faj te vuaj pasojat e cdo politikani qe e sjellin mbŕapa ate shtet.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Unë do të bëja pyetjen ndyshe;
A do të ishte më mirë një vet-izolim apo një bashkë-punim?!
Nëse shqiptarët nuk do të pranonin një bashkëpunim, atëherë cila do të ishte alternativa???
Nëse Shqipëria nuk do të pranojë këtë shanc ( për të qenë një nga antarët e parë ) , pasi vendet e tjera oportuniste si ato që nuk kanë pranuar ( për momentin ), nuk do të thotë që nuk do të marrin pjesë., pra refuzimi përcjell mendimin që shqiptarëve u pëlqen vetëizolimi.
Pasi Evropa nuk ja ka nevojën vendit të shqiponjave! 
Mbetet vetëm Lindja e Mesme.!
Pra, zgjidh e merr.
Diçka kam për kë rron me mëritë e shek XX, kujtoni luftën e I -II botërore, ku të gjitha vendet evropiane ( ndonëse fqinje ) ishin në luftë dhe ku grabitjet tokësore dhe masakrat e tmerrshme që pasuan , nuk penguan në krijimet e pakteve ( Atllantik-Varshavë ) , e sot Bashkimit Evropian!
Pra nuk rrohet me kujtime, pasi treni ikën e të lë në vend
Gjithësesi kujtoni gjendjen ekonomiko-shoqërore-financjare-gjeografike që kemi, ku nuk mund të shpresojmë në legjendat dhe të humbasim trenin e ngjarjeve që spërsëriten.
Kështu, unë do të votoja për një Bashkim të Evropës Jugore, ndonëse për momentin vetëm tregëtie.
Po të heqim nga harta imagjinare dy gadishujt e tjera ( Iberik, Italik ), jemi neve  Evropa Jugore. 
Po kështu ishte edhe BE-ja nga vitet 50 gjer më 2002. 
Duhet largpamësi! 
Jo getizim dhe izolim!
Kemi patur mjaft, me shekuj.
Përshëndetje

----------


## Albo

> Ballkani i Hapur perkundrazi dobeson shqiptaret, ndersa forcon Serbine, Rusine dhe Kinen. 
> Sa per dijeni nuk jane perfshire te gjitha vendet e Ballkanit, si: Kroacia, Bosnje-Hercegovina, Mali i Zi, Greqia, Turqia etj. 
> Kryeministri i Shqiperise po firmos marreveshje me interes antikombetar, duke i bere Serbise favore ne dem te Kosoves, duke i ofruar korridore per dalje ne det Durresi, Vlora, Shengjini etj..
> Ka patur te drejt kur ka shkruajtur i madhi Faik Konica: _"O Zot ruaje Shqiperine prej shqiptareve!"_


Ne mendjen e psikopatit qe ne kemi kryeminister, nje sipermarrje e tille eshte "presion per Bashkimin Evropian" qe ta antaresoje Shqiperine, ja keshtu sic eshte, narko-shtet. Pa qene nevoja qe te permbushi kushtet e BE. Se perndryshe, Rama do beje "Bashkimin Ballkanik". Eshte shume i forte si burre shteti. Nuk ta mbush syrin se vishet si karagjoz e piktor eshte por per keto gjera i punon truri shume.

Po ju mos u merzisni. Pasneser i vjen vellai i madh nga Turqia ne Tirane, ia shkul pak veshin, dhe nuk e degjoni me Ramen te flasi per Ballkan te Hapur. Nese kemi ndonje gazetar te zgjuar, le t'i beje nje pyetje Erdoganit se cfare mendon per nismen e Ballkanit te Hapur dhe a do ta fusi edhe Turqine ne kete nisme te Rames? Por bejani pyetjen duke buzeqeshur, e me te bute, pasi nuk duam ti ngrihet tensioni shume ne publik. Dhe mos u cudisni po tu pergjigjet me fjalet: "Tre shtetet anetare te kesaj nisme kane aq banore sa nje lagje e Stambollit."

Albo

----------

